# Hollow core door sizes for an N scale layout



## punchy71

Hi,
For an N scale layout built on top of a hollow core door, what are some of the most common size hollow core doors in the U.S. now days? 
Thanks


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

punchy71 said:


> Hi,
> For an N scale layout built on top of a hollow core door, what are some of the most common size hollow core doors in the U.S. now days?
> Thanks


I built mine on a 80"x36" hollow core door that I bought from Loews.


----------



## BNSF Fan

I went with an 80X36, and it's a good size for a small N layout.


----------



## traction fan

*Hollow core door sizes*



punchy71 said:


> Hi,
> For an N scale layout built on top of a hollow core door, what are some of the most common size hollow core doors in the U.S. now days?
> Thanks


punchy71;

Doors typically are 6'-8" (80") in height, or length, for your layout purpose. They are made in 30"-36" widths. I agree with the previous responders that the 80"x36" is a good size for an N-scale layout. That has room enough for 16" radius curves or smaller. I have built two such door layouts. I used Atlas code 80 sectional track and turnouts.*
I used 11" radius, sectional curves with a piece of 19" radius at the beginning, and end, of each main curve, to act as an easement between the straight track and main curve. If you elect to use flex track, (I recommend doing so) you can broaden the curves out to 16" radius, which will handle any N-scale equipment including eight-drivered steam locomotives. I still add a bit of 19" radius as easements, and use 16" as a minimum radius on my present shelf layout. Unless space requirements are forcing the issue, I would stick to the 36" door width.
Cutting into a door, for riverbeds and such, weakens the door's structure. Today, I'd just add a 1"-2" thick layer of extruded foam on top of the door and form all my scenery above the door itself.

Have Fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


(*These layouts were built long ago, before today's code 55 track/turnouts were available. If I were to build one today, I'd use Micro Engineering code 55 track and turnouts for their much more realistic appearance and much higher general quality.)


----------



## Guest

As noted above, hollow core doors are 6'8" long, a typical door height, and come in widths ranging from 24" to 36" in 2" increments. If you have the room the 36" width is best since it allows you to use bigger curves and has more room for scenery.

For what it's worth, you can use a 24" door if you don't have the space to go any bigger. You can still fit a double track mainline using 9.75" and 11" radius curves. Most N scale locos and rolling stock will negotiate these tight curves but I would recommend using larger curves. 

There are many track plans available that were designed to fit on a hollow core door.

Traction fan gives very good advice when he suggests adding a layer of extruded styrofoam.


----------



## Guest

Curmudgeon, thanks for the videos of your really nice layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan

*24" doors*



Country Joe said:


> As noted above, hollow core doors are 6'8" long, a typical door height, and come in widths ranging from 24" to 36" in 2" increments. If you have the room the 36" width is best since it allows you to use bigger curves and has more room for scenery.
> 
> For what it's worth, you can use a 24" door if you don't have the space to go any bigger. You can still fit a double track mainline using 9.75" and 11" radius curves. Most N scale locos and rolling stock will negotiate these tight curves but I would recommend using larger curves.
> 
> There are many track plans available that were designed to fit on a hollow core door.
> 
> Traction fan gives very good advice when he suggests adding a layer of extruded styrofoam.


 Thanks country Joe, I didn't realize that hollow core doors came as narrow as 24". The 9-3/4" radius would work well. The 11" radius curve, while possible, would be a very tight fit in 24", with virtually no layout surface outside the curve. Car overhang would would mean overhanging not only the track, but also the edge of the layout. There would be danger of trains falling off onto the floor. Some kind of trough, or net, that is set just below table height would be a good precaution.

Another possible use for these 24" doors would be as ready-made, light, strong shelves for a shelf type layout along one, or more walls of a room. They would save a lot of woodworking. The door/shelves could be supported by commercial metal shelf supports, which would also make construction very quick and easy. This attachment shows several sketches of shelf layouts. Any of them would work with N-scale.

View attachment How to build a better model railroad Parts 3 & 4 benchwork and more track planning.pdf


Lastly, one or more of these same 24" doors could serve as the base for a yard, or branch line, extension of a more conventional shaped layout, for those lucky enough to have the space. Perhaps the main part of the layout could be a 36" door. (or two, end to end) and adding the 24" door would form an 'L'-shaped layout. Using the pre-made doors would just make building the layout easier, whatever the size or shape.

Is 24" the minimum width, or are doors available even more narrow?

regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Guest

traction fan said:


> Thanks country Joe, I didn't realize that hollow core doors came as narrow as 24". The 9-3/4" radius would work well. The 11" radius curve, while possible, would be a very tight fit in 24", with virtually no layout surface outside the curve. Car overhang would would mean overhanging not only the track, but also the edge of the layout. There would be danger of trains falling off onto the floor. Some kind of trough, or net, that is set just below table height would be a good precaution.
> 
> Another possible use for these 24" doors would be as ready-made, light, strong shelves for a shelf type layout along one, or more walls of a room. They would save a lot of woodworking. The door/shelves could be supported by commercial metal shelf supports, which would also make construction very quick and easy. This attachment shows several sketches of shelf layouts. Any of them would work with N-scale.
> 
> View attachment 466780
> 
> 
> Lastly, one or more of these same 24" doors could serve as the base for a yard, or branch line, extension of a more conventional shaped layout, for those lucky enough to have the space. Perhaps the main part of the layout could be a 36" door. (or two, end to end) and adding the 24" door would form an 'L'-shaped layout. Using the pre-made doors would just make building the layout easier, whatever the size or shape.
> 
> Is 24" the minimum width, or are doors available even more narrow?
> 
> regards;
> 
> Traction Fan


Traction Fan, to the best of my knowledge 24" is the narrowest hollow core door. There are other doors, like bi-fold doors that are narrower, and there is shelf lumber that is narrower.

An 11" radius curve just fits in 24" with very little room to spare. I listed it as an example of size rather than a recommendation. I would suggest using a 26" door as a minimum if the builder wants to have 11" radius curves. The extra 2" gives room for scenery as well as keeping trains from taking the plunge if the layout is accidentally bumped or some other catastrophe happens.


----------

